# Flushed hot face 10 DPO



## Poppy2012

I'm about 10 DPO and my face is red hot and tingly (almost itches).
2 days ago I had a terrible tension headache that lasted about 12 hours.
Ive been running to the bathroom to pee so often that it's become something I'm trying to hide from my DH lol. If i do get BFP, I'd love to save the news for Christmas morning:) 
We've been TTC since Mirena removal in May and after an ectopic immediatly after removal. Methotrexate in July (nasty stuff).
Every cycle I imagine my "symptoms" are more than they are but this time I will feel nutty if I don't get my BFP.
Anyone ever experienced something similar to the flushed face? Even the texture is different which had me reading up on rosacea. Of course hoping this is an early symptom:) 
Any feedback would be extremely helpful:)


----------



## confusedprego

I haven't heard of that as a symptom but anything out of the ordinary should be noted! My biggest symptom this time around was being thirsty all the time and peeing all the time, so keep thinking happy thoughts!! 

good luck and so sorry for your loss!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey hun, I always spike a temperature around 12dpo in a pregnant cycle. I get hot, flushed and get a cracking headache too! It usually happens right before af is due. Have you tested? good luck xxx


----------



## Poppy2012

I've been testing every morning for the last few days lol. Still BFN but staying hopeful:) I've also noticed CM is greatly increased and similar to when I was pregnant with last DS. TMI warning lol, while practicing BD, I have to ask "is that from me?!?!" haha! Just keeping my fingers crossed:)


----------

